# 'Application not installed' Error Android



## abhayalmighty (Apr 27, 2012)

I have an application's .apk file when i installed that apk directly it ran well. Later i opened that apk in winrar and replaced an image file in drawer-hdpi folder, when i try to install this new apk file it gives me 'Application not installed' Error. I even tried signing the new apk still didn't work.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 27, 2012)

You Need to Repack ,ReSign And ReValidate the modified APK using Android SDK to make it working.
There are several other ways too. Like this
One thing to note is that in case there are other components of APK whose functionality depends upon the file you have modified/replace then it wont work at all.


----------



## saaransh9 (Apr 27, 2012)

abhayalmighty said:


> I have an application's .apk file when i installed that apk directly it ran well. Later i opened that apk in winrar and replaced an image file in drawer-hdpi folder, when i try to install this new apk file it gives me 'Application not installed' Error. I even tried signing the new apk still didn't work.



depends on the app it might work only in /system


----------



## abhayalmighty (Apr 27, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> You Need to Repack ,ReSign And ReValidate the modified APK using Android SDK to make it working.
> There are several other ways too. Like this
> One thing to note is that in case there are other components of APK whose functionality depends upon the file you have modified/replace then it wont work at all.



Does 'ReValidate' mean zipalign?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes. should always be used to align your .apk files TO MAKE THEM COMPACT SPECIALLY FOR OPTIMIZING IMAGE CONTENTS.


----------



## abhayalmighty (Apr 28, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> You Need to Repack ,ReSign And ReValidate the modified APK using Android SDK to make it working.
> There are several other ways too. Like this
> One thing to note is that in case there are other components of APK whose functionality depends upon the file you have modified/replace then it wont work at all.



It worked for non market app, but still cant edit app downloaded from android market.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 28, 2012)

You are trying to Edit an app's APK right?
Then whats the point of market app here.You dont get apks from market.
Which means your app must be non market file.So it should work.


----------



## abhayalmighty (Apr 28, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> You are trying to Edit an app's APK right?
> Then whats the point of market app here.You dont get apks from market.
> Which means your app must be non market file.So it should work.



Actually I downloaded an app from market and then pulled its apk. So how do you edit this apk?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 28, 2012)

Android SDK.
Decompile the APK package.
Modify The package.
recompile it.
Repack and Align it.
OR:

1. Navigate to the /res/drawable folder
2. replace old image with you version of image and make sure file naem and extension are same.
3. Delete the META-INF folder inside apk.
4.Repack the zip.
4.Use this tool to auto sign you new .zip file *www.mediafire.com/?uwzjjydnm2r
5.Rename to it as .apk


----------



## abhayalmighty (Apr 28, 2012)

thnx @sujeet that worked. Added to your Reputation


----------

